# Gustavo Dudamel to premier Sibelius' Eighth Symphony with the Helsinki Philharmonic..



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Recently discovered among the Sibelius archives are sketches of Sibelius' _Symphony #8_ now completed and realized by well-known Sibelius scholar, Val Halla...









...April Fool!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

.............


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Coach G said:


> Recently discovered among the Sibelius archives are sketches of Sibelius' _Symphony #8_ now completed and realized by well-known Sibelius scholar, Val Halla...
> 
> View attachment 153350
> 
> ...


... and his 9th symphony, too.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

OK. A great click bait.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'm already in line for the CD release.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Coach G said:


> Recently discovered among the Sibelius archives are sketches of Sibelius' _Symphony #8_ now completed and realized by well-known Sibelius scholar, Val Halla...
> 
> View attachment 153350
> 
> ...


You should have waited for a few more posts before saying it was an April fool.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Happy April Fools Day to you, too. :trp::trp::trp:


----------



## bluto32 (Apr 25, 2015)

Ah - you got me...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I was about to say, what a stupid thing to do, to try to complete the 8th. I'm relieved this is just a joke.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> I was about to say, what a stupid thing to do, to try to complete the 8th. I'm relieved this is just a joke.


It would be just like someone trying to complete Mahler's 10th! :lol:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

As far as I remember, there's an attempted reconstruction of 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

You gave it away too soon!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In keeping with the jocular mood perhaps someone can superimpose a conical party hat onto ol' JS's big bald head.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> In keeping with the jocular mood perhaps someone can superimpose a conical party hat onto ol' JS's big bald head.











.......................


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> As far as I remember, there's an attempted reconstruction of 5 minutes or so.


Yes - with Storgards.






When time travel tech is invented we can go back and snatch Sibelius then get him to write more down.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Radames said:


> Yes - with Storgards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Looking forward to going backwards.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Did you ever notice how much the elderly Sibelius looks like uncle Fester on the Addams Family ?


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Bruckner Anton said:


> OK. A great click bait.


And next April guess which 9th symphony finale will be discovered?


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Roger Knox said:


> And next April guess which 9th symphony finale will be discovered?


The one completed by Leif Segerstam ... to be conducted in Vienna by John Williams.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Coach G said:


> ... completed and realized by well-known Sibelius scholar, Val Halla...


At least guitarist Val Halla is no joke.









I hadn't known, however, that she was a renowned Sibelius scholar.









Here she is playing the Sibelius Guitar Concerto.


----------

